
Ask HN: How to get started with Augmented Reality? - l3satwik
How should a Computer Science undergraduate student get started on the subject? I would prefer a project oriented  approach.
======
not-that-actor
Hey there,

I would highly recommend playing with Vuforia or Wikitude to work with their
marker based AR.

While you familiarize yourself with more complex target behavior you can save
money for Asus Zenfone coming out in a few months, and explore the Google
Tango SDK for the cost of the phone.

Then you can really just follow the branching path from there.

